# Darn blizzard



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Sub contracted for a company at a location I'm not going to name... there was a lot of snow though and every last little bit had to be off the parking lots because every space for a car is filled by a car when the facility is in operation.

My truck wasn't about to move









The snow stopped overnight Friday into Saturday. Road hadn't been plowed Saturday and on Sunday we were a little itchy to get out and get going on cleanup so we made our own way out.










Just used the 1 ton to get to the real snow moving equipment. Unfortunately it was down a 1.5 mile unplowed road. Fortunately the property it was on backs up to a supermarket that was plowed so the 1 ton started plowing the road to the site and I walked in from the supermarket and started plowing my way out from the opposite end with the loader.

Of course I fumbled the key to the loader when I was standing in snow that was up to my waist but after a few minutes of despair I crossed the posts on the starter and got to work.

7 hours after leaving the house we got the machine on site where it needed to be.

After 26 hours non stop in the cab of the loader we ended up with something like this.










Underneath that pile windrow of snow is all parking so after getting everything pushed up so they could get essential personnel to work for a couple days the decision was made to haul it all out.










Got that accomplished in 2 nights worth of work.

Wish I had more pictures but I was busy and sleep deprived like everyone else for the duration of the storm. Didn't get the last bit of work done until 3:15am Friday.

I'd like to add in that I'm pretty happy that I'd never set foot on the property prior to the storm and I didn't mess up anything except a little grass and one curb on the town road after the client asked me to push back the town road so that both lanes were open from the state road to their driveway.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Lucky *******!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I know you guys had a snowfall that was "unprecedented", but I'll be quite honest with you...

I cannot sleep when it's snowing up a big storm. I would have been up all night, plowing my own drive, grandma's drive, brother in laws drive, neighbor's drive, and a few of my local customers that didn't mind me being there late at night.


There's no way I would have been able to sleep through that storm.....to wake up to a buried truck....


Cool pix, BTW.....Thumbs Up


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;1603799 said:


> I know you guys had a snowfall that was "unprecedented", but I'll be quite honest with you...
> 
> I cannot sleep when it's snowing up a big storm. I would have been up all night, plowing my own drive, grandma's drive, brother in laws drive, neighbor's drive, and a few of my local customers that didn't mind me being there late at night.
> 
> ...


 You could not even see your own plow in the height of the storm.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1603799 said:


> I know you guys had a snowfall that was "unprecedented", but I'll be quite honest with you...
> 
> I cannot sleep when it's snowing up a big storm. I would have been up all night, plowing my own drive, grandma's drive, brother in laws drive, neighbor's drive, and a few of my local customers that didn't mind me being there late at night.
> 
> ...


4 to 6 inches an hour will change your mind on that. I tried to plow with the storm and was successful at most accounts for the first foot or so but went out around 11pm to try to get to my accounts again and the rate of snowfall had picked up and there was a solid 2 feet of snow in my driveway and my road. Got to the state road there was 6" but I was guessing where the edges of the road were due to near white-out conditions. I decided it was in my best interest to wait the storm out rather than put the truck in a ditch and potentially put the truck out of commission and freeze to death.

My personal truck is buried in the picture because I blew the transmission on it the Sunday prior to the storm doing a little spirited driving on a dirt road.










And another of the 06 cause that little truck is an animal


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

maelawncare;1603782 said:


> Lucky *******!


You're calling him lucky and I agree - I was across the bay in Eastern Long Island all night - day eyt having a blast, but didn't you guys just get nailed in that midwest system?? Any pics?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

7.3 Plower - not asking for locations as you stated, but where in the State are you? Some damn good work there!


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

MajorDave;1606118 said:


> 7.3 Plower - not asking for locations as you stated, but where in the State are you? Some damn good work there!


 7.3 Plower 7.3 Plower is offline
Senior Member

Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: Wlfd, CT
Posts: 216


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

abbottfarm;1606172 said:


> 7.3 Plower 7.3 Plower is offline
> Senior Member
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2009
> ...


Thanks! So helpful! Even with no sentences...and to let me know he is offline!!


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

abbottfarm;1606172 said:


> 7.3 Plower 7.3 Plower is offline
> Senior Member
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2009
> ...


And you, sir, are on Powerstroke Army.

I'm in south central CT. Thanks for the complement but I was just a sub on the job so I can't take too much credit.

Not getting anything other than rain in the forecast right now though dangit! I need this snow to stick around so we have to haul out any future snow. More money for the loader man that way.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

7.3 Plower;1606783 said:


> And you, sir, are on Powerstroke Army.
> 
> I'm in south central CT. Thanks for the complement but I was just a sub on the job so I can't take too much credit.


That I am Thumbs Up


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

One word: garage


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

kurtandshan;1606802 said:


> One word: garage


You gonna pay for it? My garage is too small to fit either truck and there's already 2 cars in it.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

kurtandshan;1606802 said:


> One word: garage


Yes, mine stay in the heated garage. The spare truck sits in there so the one I am using will not break. :laughing:


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

7.3 Plower;1606783 said:


> And you, sir, are on Powerstroke Army.
> 
> I'm in south central CT. Thanks for the complement but I was just a sub on the job so I can't take too much credit.
> 
> Not getting anything other than rain in the forecast right now though dangit! I need this snow to stick around so we have to haul out any future snow. More money for the loader man that way.


Hey, credit where credit is due - you're welcome and it was!


----------

